# Which firearms would you choose with $8,000?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This is a topic that has been on my mind. I have learned the hard way about going cheap and I now have it in my head to just cry once at the time of purchase and enjoy quality for decades. I have collected a fairly decent portfolio of arms, but I am now gaining a much greater appreciation for quality. So, purely hypothetical, say you had all of your collection destroyed and insurance money provided you with $8,000 (about what I have invested in my collection of 18 pieces) What would you buy? I am not talking about any collector pieces of heirlooms, but if you had to buy something readily available in the market.

I have narrowed it down for me:
Benelli SBEII $1,300
10/22 Target barrel and trigger $500
Custom rifle likely by Cross Canyon in some large bore caliber?? with 24x Viper PST scope $3,500
Savage 12LRP 6.5 CM with Viper PST scope $1,700
XD in 9mm $550
Savage Rascal 22 for the childrens $175
Savage youth 7mm08 for my 12 year old and $100 scope $500
That is my thought for now, but I reserve the right to change my mind at least once per day. Let's see your lists. I just get a little disappointed seeing some of these sit in the safe so much with so little use. :-(


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

you mention having some that just sit in the safe with little to no use, sell them and buy something that you will use. its not about how many toys you have. if would have never ever sold any of the ones that i have owned it would be in the 100 count mark.

I would buy the ones that I would shoot or use rather than just to say i have this or that.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I'd get of the break action blaser's k95's with engravings and all of the little accessories that go with it. Probably in something versatile like an '06 or 7mm magnum. Then I'd scour the earth for another win 1300 to replace the one I got from my late uncle.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

After you get your "user" guns i.e., deer rifle, elk rifle, muzzy, couple shotguns, then you can, if any left over, buy some collector pieces. Always buy items you like, for example, if you like hunting rifle, buy hunting rifles, etc. Keep in mind that certain firearms are not now and never will increase in value. Very few foreign made firearms are good collectors here in America. Buy Winchesters, Marlins, Colts, S&W's, no odd ball calibers, and buy the prettiest ones you can afford. These guns can stay in the safe, the good stuff will increase in value over time, and guess what, you can take them hunting. It's pretty cool to take an animal with a vintage piece.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There are hardly any new "modern" guns that I care about, I would however love to get some authentic older fireable historical guns, such as a Springfield trapdoor, a 1883 45-70 etc etc, colt navy revolver etc.

Edit: This one would have worked

http://www.icollector.com/Exceptional-Model-1883-Winchester-Hotchkiss-Bolt-Action-Rifle_i11406184

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I am a little practical and would love to start with a couple of Henry rifles from the 1800's along with the Winchesters of that era. 

But for all intents and purposes I would love a collection of Ruger No 1's and 3's. Starting with the .22 Hornet and ending with a custom one in 460 Weatherby Mag and all of them in between, and they all would have to be shooters.

Now that would take up much more than $8000 but if you are going to dream dream big.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> But for all intents and purposes I would love a collection of Ruger No 1's and 3's. Starting with the .22 Hornet and ending with a custom one in 460 Weatherby Mag and all of them in between, and they all would have to be shooters.


That there is my #1 plan when I win the lottery. A #1 of every shape and size... better make it 2 of each, everyone needs a backup right?

PS: Is there anyone that specializes in rebarreling #1's? My 1V in 22-250 might need some love soon. +3500 *hot* rounds and to seat off the lands my bullets are less than 1/16th in the case, lol. Its fine for bench work but for hunting you bump'em and the bullets can sometimes fall out. Dang thing still can break a .3" group on a good day.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't heard of anyone that specializes on rebarreling #1 in a long time. A long time ago I read a article that recommended a smith but I can't remember who it was. 

From what I have read the hardest thing is setting up the scope mount holes or ribs if it goes that way. I can see where that could cause some problems.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If I were starting over I would definitely be getting some Cooper rifles. 300 Mag, 6mm, 22-250 for starters.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess I didn't write the original post very well. What I meant was as a hunter of fowl and big game, what would be the basics to get? Would you get a full safe or just a handful of premium stuff? I forgot about the Cooper, I would probably do one of those over a custom most likely. Let's see your guy's lists of what you would buy if you had zero in your collection and you were going to go out today to a gun shop and buy all of them or order them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

IMO, everyone needs:

22LR
Shotgun
Varmint rifle (243 and smaller, I prefer 22-250)
Medium bore rifle (.25 cal up to 30)


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

DallanC said:


> That there is my #1 plan when I win the lottery. A #1 of every shape and size... better make it 2 of each, everyone needs a backup right?
> 
> PS: Is there anyone that specializes in rebarreling #1's? My 1V in 22-250 might need some love soon. +3500 *hot* rounds and to seat off the lands my bullets are less than 1/16th in the case, lol. Its fine for bench work but for hunting you bump'em and the bullets can sometimes fall out. Dang thing still can break a .3" group on a good day.
> 
> -DallanC


Look up Craig Maraviov in Woodland, CA. He is hands down the best #1 builder I have ever heard of. He knows every trick to build and tune precision #1 rifles in any configuration. -----------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that I would stick with what I started to build myself. 

.22Lr Ruger 10/22
.22-250 Ruger #1V
.257 Roberts AI Custom rifle
.30-30 Win Winchester M94
30-06 Savage Super Sporter....Uncle gave it to me when I was 5 years old
.348 Win Model 71 Winchester
.340 Weatherby Mag Weatherby Mark V with a fiberglass stock

Shotguns 
12ga Model 12 Winchester
20ga Ruger Red Label Over/under
.410 double Stroger
10ga Ithica Mag10

Pistols
.22 Ruger Single Six or Mark I
.357mag Ruger GP100 
.44mag Ruger Redhawk
.45 LC Ruger Blackhawk

With only those I would be happy.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd go with:

Pistols:
- Sig Scorpion 1911
- Springfield XDS 9mm
- Revolver in .357
- Browning Buckmark 22lr

Shotguns:
- Rem. 870 Pump 12 gauge
- Browning Citori 12 gauge

Rifles:
- Ruger 10/22
- Browning X Bolt Varmint Special .223
- Savage 10 Predator 6.5 Creedmoor
- Rem. Sendero 7mm RM
- Browning X Bolt Stainless Stalker .338 WM
- Winchester Model 70 Safari Express 375 H&H
- Marlin 45/70

I'm not sure what that leaves me out of the 8K, but I'd top the rifles with the best scopes I could afford - some leupolds, vortex, maybe a Nightforce for the Sendero.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

I would get some sort of custom bolt actions in the following calibers to cover everything in North America:

338-06
6.5-.284
.243 Win

And these to cover small game and waterfowl

A tricked out ruger 10/22
A 12 Ga Winchester Sx3
An over under 20 ga... undecided on brand


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 says: "I am not talking about any collector pieces of heirlooms, but if you had to buy something readily available in the market."


So I'm good, thanks.

.


----------

